# Donnington - Post your pics here.......



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I know theres been a few posts already, but to make things easier and for all to see, post all your pics here 

I am absolult shattered, went bed at 1am and got up at 5.30.... an amazing day though, the most impressive part was the convoy, it was HUGE! 









I will post up the other sweet 200+ shots later, my mate Liam the pro photograper - big thanks to him for taking thease sweet pics.

My fav cars there has to be.....

Adams TT Roadster - Sex on wheels
Tej's TT Coupe - ..... amazing, i just cant get over how sweet it is
Candys TT Roadster - Lickable paint work


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

This should be in the events section shouldnt it?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What a turnout. Great Pics


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A few of mine here










































Past and present together again


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

And moving pictures here:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Juber said:


>


A fantastic photo!!!


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nice to meet you Juber.... enjoy yr headrests mate! They look much better now


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Nice meeting you Juber, and cant wait to see your moving shots of the drive there.

speak soon.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Tej you will love them pics......


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Oh yeah i also popped a tyre on the way home, pissed me off so much!!!!

Any one know where i can get a set of part worn decent tyres from? (in the south) im running 225/35/18 - they are OEM RSTT's (i think thats the size?)


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pics there 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Wooow... how many TTs were there?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Lots more Donington pic's in the events forum.


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

awesome pics Juber. great meeting you too. (right click, save picture :wink: )


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi nice to meet everyone here's a few pics from the scottish convoy at the services, one of my car and one of the R8 lights on 8)


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Why am I always the last in the car?










JOG at speed.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Techno said:


> Why am I always the last in the car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots MrT :wink:


----------

